# GoPro HD Naked Hero



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich verkaufe meine GoPro HD Naked Hero, da ich mir das Nachfolgemodell geholt habe. Die Kamera ist in gutem bis sehr guten Zustand und hat mir treue Dienste geleistet 

Dank vieler optional erwerblicher Extras ist sie sehr vielseitig einsetzbar, etwa auf einem Helm montiert. Sie wird von vielen Profisportlern weltweit eingesetzt, auch dank sehr sehr weiten Sichtfeldes und der Full HD Video/Fotofunktion, der langen Akkulaufzeit und dem wasserdichten Gehäuse.


Preis: 125, 00 €


Alle weiteren technischen Informationen können von der offiziellen Herstellerseite bezogen werden: 
GoPro HD Naked Hero | GoPro HD Kameras | GoPro HD Naked Hero | camforpro.com - Dein GoPro Shop

Wie man auf den Fotos erkennen kann, besteht die Kamera aus zwei Teilen: Der eigentlichen Kamera im Plexiglas Gehäuse und dem Rechteck darunter, mit der Beschreibung etc. 
In diesem befinden sich zb. Kabel und die Anleitung.
Der untere Teil ist leider bei mir nicht inbegriffen, ich habe ihn verlegt, weil nie gebraucht. 
Die Anleitung ist aber problemlos online einsehbar, zb. hier My Retrevo - My Manuals
An Kabeln sind nur zb. AV Kabel für die Übertragung auf TV dabei, nichts was nicht für wenige Euros nachkaufbar wäre, wenn man es denn braucht.


Kaufabwicklung gerne mit Paypal oder anderen Methoden, bei Interesse bitte PM an mich.

Grüße


----------

